# On Raising A Bird



## JonDouglas (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting video:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

That’s got to be one of the sweetest things I’ve ever seen. That man has the patience of a saint. 
Simply adorable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)

It just doesn't get any better than that!

So heartwarming. 

A beautiful thing.

Thank you so kindly for sharing with us, Jon.


----------

